# حمض السالسيليك



## عدنان براهيم (2 مارس 2014)

ارجو المساعدة بطريقة حل حمض السالسيليك في الشامبو (المادة الفعالة التكسابون)


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 مارس 2014)

استخدم محلول سترات صوديوم 40% وفى الحاله دى السالسيلك هيدوب بنسبة 18.6%
او استخدم محلول peg-400 40% وفى الحالة دى هيدوب السالسيلك بنسبة 7.12 %


----------



## عدنان براهيم (3 مارس 2014)

افدم خالص شكري وامتناني لك سيد dulcemohamed
هل *peg-400 هو البولي ايتيلين غليكول 
*​


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 مارس 2014)

ايوه بالظبط peg هو بولى ايثلين جليكول


----------



## عدنان براهيم (5 مارس 2014)

الشكر الجزيل لك ولكل اعضاء النتدى


----------

